# I'm new to this: How bad are my initial lab results?



## Dance (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I am new here.

I just went in for my physical and requested a thyroid test due to having hypothyroid symptoms for approximately 10 years (fatigue, foggy thinking, weight gain, etc).

My labs numbers are as follows (I see the doctor this wednsday to discuss it and get medications ordered):

TSH 4.74 standard range 0.27 - 4.2
T3, FREE 1.4 standard range 2.6 - 4.4
T4, FREE 1.19 standard range 0.7 - 1.7

How bad are my lab numbers? How much medication do you think I may need? Synthroid may be enough unless it is a problem in my body converting the t4 to t3?

I have been reading up on it on the internet and on this site and was just looking for other views than my own.

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, Dance!

I would say you are mildly hypothyroid and would benefit from a small amount of Synthroid, which works well for the vast majority of people. My guess is that your doctor will start you out at 25 or 50 micrograms (mcg).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dance said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new here.
> 
> I just went in for my physical and requested a thyroid test due to having hypothyroid symptoms for approximately 10 years (fatigue, foggy thinking, weight gain, etc).
> 
> ...












AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0 and interestingly, a majority of us feel best when it is 1.0 or lower w/ the FREES slightly above the mid-range given by your lab.

If that range is correct for your FREE T3, you are very very low in what is your active hormone. And the FREE T3 appears rather high which means you many not be converting too well if at all.

Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid? If not, I think it is a good idea!


----------

